# Surly Steamroller Review



## SeattleNewbie (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

After asking all my questions I thought I'd try and provide some info back. I ordered a Steamroller from Universal Cycles using a 15 percent off coupon. It shipped from the east coast and took about ten days to get to me from the time I ordered it. 

It came in a large box (which they say is a reusable 70 dollar value). It wasn't reusable but served its purpose well. Assembly took all of about 15 minutes. I ordered the black steam roller and it really looks great. I took of the rear brake and reflectors, added some shimano spd pedals and took off. 

The bike handles well. Its fast and light. My road bike is a roubaix so the ride characteristics are different but comfortable. My only complaint was that my hands fell asleep about 45 minutes into my ride. I'll probably look at getting some of the roubaix tape for them. 

At any rate, the bike is good looking, fast, and clean. Hard not to like for just over 600 bucks.

D


----------



## espi-JG (Apr 22, 2009)

how about some pics?

what size are you and what size frame did you get?


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

FINALLY got mine from universal cycles after 12 days. Put it together in 30-45 minutes(took longer cuz I forgot the right pedal has a reverse thread) and rode around for a while doing adjustments.

I got a 53cm complete bike and shimano M324 pedals. I've been ridding clipless but I'll put a freewheel on so friends can ride and use the platform side.

It's taken some practice to coordinate the front brake with pedal position but I think I've got it now.

Lots of fun and the gearing seems like a good choice for me: 47x19.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice. Built mine up recently and have been riding it like crazy. It's an awesome bike. I was going to go with the cream color, but decided on the black. I need to de-sticker the thing, though. The only complaint is the chainline, but it's not too bad.

Also, I'm at 48x18, and it's pretty good. I'll be going to 16t soon, though.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I love my Steamroller. It's my most frequently used bike.
I found a used, but almost new brown frameset on Ebay back in 2003 and built that up from scratch. Of course, the very first thing I did was I got rid of all decals.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone else running the Andel Crank that comes with the complete Steamroller? It seems like it flexes a lot at low RPMs w/ high force. I'm saying that because I hear the weed whacker type sound. So maybe the chain is still too tight, but I did loosen it some.

According to this site, it is only 700g w/ chainring:

http://shop.vendio.com/benscycle/item/2033052335/?s=1269330962

So it's not like I will be able get something else lighter, but has anyone upgraded to something stiffer?


----------

